# Aol Mail Login



## jessicajones21 (May 17, 2021)

With so many users coming from these two platforms, AOL com login provides an option to use Aol mail login with these two social media platforms. Initially, AOL Mail Login had the Facebook login available, however, you are restricted to Google and Yahoo for now.
It doesn’t matter if you share mailboxes, or files, or responsibilities with another person, because that can all be accounted for and easily configured. The bottom line is, having your own Outlook 365 login is essential.


----------

